# Australian horse trade to India



## Cam Carter (Jun 24, 2013)

Hi everyone, I'm hoping someone can help me find a crew list of the Fortunatus that sank in 1907. Or any other ship involved in the horse trade to India that might have sank around the same time. I'll attatch a msg I posted to Ron on his thread about the Archibald Curry Line to save typing it out again. Hope someone can help. Thanks Cam.

Hi Ron, I came across your post researching my ancestry. We have always been told my Great Grandfather died in a shipwreck off the Western Australian coast somewhere taking horses to India. The closest shipwreck matching the description I can find so far is the Fortunatus. I have found information saying the crew and passengers were rescued and taken to Mauritius. However, I have also found an old newspaper saying one fireman was missing. I'm wondering if this might be my Great Grandfather. I'm hoping you or someone else might know how I could find a crew list for the Fortunatus on that trip or the name of the missing fireman. The year 1907 matches with his death. Thanks Cam.


----------



## Roger Griffiths (Feb 10, 2006)

Hello,
I guess you have seen this
http://www.plimsoll.org/resources/SCCLibraries/WreckReports2002/19175.asp
It would seems one man was lost overboard. I don't think this man was your ancestor.
It would seem the crew agreements of FORTUNATUS official number 101739, for 1907 have been lost or destroyed. All I can find is her registration papers.
http://discovery.nationalarchives.g...rchives.gov.uk/SearchUI/Details?uri=C11627799
I would suggest a search of the Melbourne newspapers and archives may give you more information.

Roger


----------



## dundee weaver (Jun 25, 2013)

*lost crew member "fortunatas"*

Hi Cam,
came across your thread by accident really anyway i got sucked into the "Fortunatas" and found a bit of info which I hope may be of help to you go to http://www.plimsoll.org/images/78015_tcm4-321096.pdf ,,,, the very last paragraph has a mention on a missing crew member. 
just started on here today plus i was also on ancestry.com so when i seen u were searching stuff thought this might be of help.
cheers, 
the weaver


----------



## Cam Carter (Jun 24, 2013)

Thanks guys for the quick reply. Unfortunately this wasn't my Great Grandfather. It say the lost coal trimmer R.I.P was Indian. Back to the search I guess trying to find other shipwrecks involved in the horse trade to India. Thanks again, Cam.


----------

